# Ravenna lottery trade. 10/11/2014



## rprobass (Apr 10, 2008)

I was drawn for ravenna gun hunt on 10/11/14 and absolutey cannot go that day. Im looking to trade for the same ravenna gun hunt on 11/29/14. Prefer that date only but other trades considered. Thanks


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi, If you cant make it I can use it and take my 14 year old son. Thanks for your consideration, good luck finding a trade. Let me know, Mo


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Did you trade this yet?


----------

